
Introducing WhiteBear - sandmansandine
https://securelist.com/introducing-whitebear/81638/
======
mzs
"Also shouldn't go unsaid: Kaspersky is reporting this. They've done a lot of
the most impt work finding & exposing high-end RU govt hacking."

[https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/90291630297262080...](https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/902916302972620800)

~~~
gcb0
@donkos

@pwnallthethings How do we know white bear isn't just a red herring to lend
credence to Kaspersky?

